# [emerge] Bourrin de sortie a tout cassé !! [solved]

## expl0rer

Bonjour,

J'ai installé man gentoo sur un portable, dont le disque ne dispose pas de l'espace des dernieres générations, je me suis donc retrouvé obligé de faire de la place, car mes compilations plantaient faute d'espace.

Seulement il semblerai que le grand néttoyage soit allé trop loin, j'ai supprimé /usr/portage pour le recréé avec un emerge --sync (ca change rien au niveau taille), mais plus grave je pense que j'ai fait un betise en supprimant /var/db/pkg/* (je discutais et a pas fait attention), ce qui semble avoir supprimer la db de tous les packages installés avec leur dépendance.

Est ce que qqun sait comment la régénérer ?, emerge --regen sert a régénérer la base de dépendance de portage pas de l'installation malheureusement.

je ne rajoutterais qu'une chose : HELPPPP!!!!

----------

## Enlight

regenworld non?

----------

## expl0rer

en fait il me dit que les packages présent dans world sont pas installé  :Smile: , j'ai vraiment joué le bourrin la

```

Calculating world dependencies   

*** Package in world file is not installed: net-analyzer/ethereal

*** Package in world file is not installed: net-analyzer/metasploit

*** Package in world file is not installed: app-forensics/chkrootkit

*** Package in world file is not installed: app-office/dia

*** Package in world file is not installed: media-video/envision

*** Package in world file is not installed: sys-kernel/linux-headers

```

je vais pas jusqu'au bout mais ca donne ca

en fait il semblerait que j'ai perdu la base avec la version des fichiers installés et regenworld change rien

----------

## guilc

Pour régénérer ça, je dirais... réinstall

Peut-etre que "emerge -e world" marchera, ça sera la solution la plus rapide il me semble.

----------

## expl0rer

si je fais ca il me rémerge mes 92 package de l'install, mais du coup je pense que mon gcc va changer, et je sais pas ce que ca va donner en cours de l'emerge world

----------

## Starch

```

/usr/lib/portage/bin/fix-db.py

/usr/lib/portage/bin/fixdbentries

```

?

----------

## expl0rer

Ca fait rien non plus, je tente le emerge -e world ca va etre long mais on verra bien apres  :Smile: 

au moins j ai pas viré la liste des packages installé, juste leurs versions.

Je vais finir par comprendre comment marche emerge  :Smile: )

----------

## expl0rer

Ca y est j'ai trouvé quelque chose et ca marche, a condition que le systeme était à jour ( ce qui était mon cas ), il faut lancer ce srcipt qui injecte une nouvelle base de packages dont les numeros de versions sont les derniers du portage d'apres ce que j ai pu comprendre.

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spyderous/scripts/regenpkgdb

ensuite on lance un 

```
emerge world
```

, ou on se fait copieusement insulter

puis un 

```
regenworld
```

on est jamais trop sur

et le prochain emerge world est propre, apres quelques emerge --search sur mes paquets ils sont bien reconnus comme installés.

J'ai eu un grand moment de solitude, mais finalement j'ai apris pas mal de choses  :Laughing: 

Je vais me dépécher d'installer mondo-mindi pour faire un backup sur dvd de mon systeme (j'adore ce prog)

----------

